# προσάπτω



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Από την ιστοσελίδα του Praktiker, οδηγίες εγκατάστασης νεροχύτη:Το περβάζι αποτελείται από δύο κομμάτια, το πάνω και το κάτω κομμάτι. Μόλις προσάψουμε το πάνω και το κάτω κομμάτι του περβαζιού στον τοίχο και στον πάγκο, βιδώνουμε το κάτω κομμάτι στον πάγκο με δράπανο.
​
Το ΛΚΝ λέει:
προσάπτω-ομαι Ρ αόρ. _: (λόγ.) καταλογίζω κτ. σε βάρος κάποιου, αποδίδω σε κπ. ευθύνες για κτ.: ~ κατηγορία. Δεν είχαν να του προσάψουν τίποτα. Tου προσάπτουν ότι, όταν ήταν ταμίας, καταχράστηκε μεγάλα ποσά.
_​Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει:προσάπτω: αποδίδω, καταλογίζω (κάτι) εις βάρος κάποιου_: ~ μομφή / κατηγορία σε κάποιον ||το πόρισμα προσάπτει ευθύνες στον δήμο || του προσάπτεται απρονοησία / δειλία.
_​Η Magenta, όμως, το δεξί χέρι κάθε μεταφραστή λέει στο append = επισυνάπτω, προσάπτω, προσθέτω.

Τι γίνεται εδώ; Πρέπει να πει κάποιος στη Magenta ότι έκανε γκάφα ή να πει κάποιος στα άλλα λεξικά ότι η λέξη προσάπτω μπορεί να σημαίνει και επισυνάπτω, προσθέτω; Εγώ κλίνω προς το πρώτο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Είχε κάααποτε τη σημασία τού _προσαρτώ_, αλλά δεν φτάνουν τα παραπάνω για να αναβιώσει. Ιδίως μετά το της Μήτσης «Τι μου προσάπτεις;».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2013)

Αν ένας μεταφραστής επιλέγει να βάλει στο κείμενό του, που απευθύνεται στον απλό κόσμο που μαστορεύει, λέξεις που ούτε τα γνωστά ελληνικά λεξικά δεν τις έχουν με το συγκεκριμένο νόημα, τότε αυτοδικαίως πρέπει αυτή η μετάφραση να προστεθεί στη συλλογή του Ζάζουλα:


----------

